# Wonach suche ich?



## Xantur (7. Jan 2007)

Moin moin,

Ich plane ein Browserbasiertes RPG zu erstellen und da ich dazu eine neue Sprache lernen muß möchte ich das gerne in Java machen (anstatt z. B. mit php und JavaScript). C++ kann ich ganz gut, die Sprache wird mir wohl weniger Probleme machen.

Bisher stelle ich mir das Ganze so vor, dass ich auf einem Webserver eine Datenbank laufen habe die die Spieldaten enthält. Die Clients sind Fat Clients die mit der Datenbank direkt arbeiten. 
Alternativ wäre es schön auf dem Server ein kleines Java-Programm am laufen zu haben, welches aktive Clients z. B. für Nachrichten ansprechen kann.

Die große Frage also lautet: Nach welchen Stichworten soll ich suchen? Bei einer Implementierung in PHP weiß ich grob was ich machen muß, bei Java weiß ich das nicht: 

- Wie rede ich vom Client mit der DB? (Bei PHP werden die Scripte ja auf dem Server ausgewertet, da ist der Zugriff kein Problem)

- Oder kann ich nur via HTTP mit dem Server reden?
- Was benutzt man, um ein Steuerprogramm auf dem Server laufen zu lassen?

Bitte gebt mir doch mal ein paar Stichworte mit denen ich Google oder das Forum hier füttern kann, um mir ein paar Grundlagen anzulesen...

Vielen Dank
Euer Xantur


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jan 2007)

eine ganz normale Web-Anwendung auf dem Server, 
die der Client NUR mit einem Browser/ HTTP ansprechen kann,
benutzt J2EE, Servlets, JSPs

du willst anscheinend ein Java-Programm beim Client, mit einer graphischen Oberfläche?

zur Kommunikation mit einem Java-Progamm auf dem Server stehen dann wiederum HTTP oder höhere Protokolle zur Verfügung, die auf HTTP abgebildet werden, 
diese können Funktionalität übernehmen wie den direkten Aufruf einer bestimmten Operation, die Übertragung von Java-Objekten usw.,
Beispiel: RMI

der Zugriff zur DB ist von überall gleich, eine DB liegt auf einem Rechner und einem Port und ist von überall zugreifbar sofern entsprechend konfiguriert

mögliche Zugriffstechniken: JDBC (grundlegend), Hibernate oder andere höhere Protokolle


----------



## Campino (7. Jan 2007)

Ich würde serverseitig mit JSP arbeiten, die können dann alles, was php auch kann. Clientseitig dann eine http-Oberfläche und maximal ein Applet für besondere Effekte (Landkarte o.ä.)


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jan 2007)

Je nachdem wie die Clients aussehen sollen kannst du auch Java Webstart benutzen. Dann hast du eine normale Applikation die über den Browser gestartet werden kann.


----------



## Xantur (9. Jan 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Bisher tendiere ich zu der WebStart-Lösung, aber ich habe da doch noch eine Frage: Wie greife ich mit der WebStart-Lösung auf die Datenbank zu, ohne die DB angreifbar zu machen? Wenn die DB also auf einem Webserver sitzt, dann kann ich ja nicht einfach jeden User in die DB schreiben lassen.

Gibt es da eine Standardtechnik für oder muß ich auf dem Server ein kleines Proggi laufen lassen, welches die Datenpakete animmt und die dann quasi als lokaler User in die DB schreibt?

Danke
Xantur


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2007)

Xantur hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es da eine Standardtechnik für oder muß ich auf dem Server ein kleines Proggi laufen lassen, welches die Datenpakete animmt und die dann quasi als lokaler User in die DB schreibt?


So würd ich's machen. Kommunikation per RMI und Clients müssen sich beim Server authentifizieren.


----------

